# كتاب رائع فى اللحام TIG-Handbook



## islam2a (9 سبتمبر 2006)

كتاب رائع فى اللحام
TIG-Handbook ​

[***]http://www.geocities.com/islam2a/TIG-Handbook[/***]​

ادعو الله ان الجميع يستفاد منة​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (9 سبتمبر 2006)

كتاب رائع وجميل مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## uday12 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا الف خير 
اخوك*


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank you
very much


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الردود
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي الحبيب


----------



## تايكندو مان (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تم التحميل شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف شكر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## bader_m (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وثبت خطاك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## freeahmed1986 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أنا طالب في نهائي هنسة الإنتاج ولا أعرف في أي شئ يمكن أن أعمل مشروع التخرج
أرجو اقتراح مجالات تصلح لمشاريع التخرج
ورجاء فكرة عن بعض المشاريع التي تم تنفيذها بالفعل
عذرا للإطالة engmec.2008***********


----------



## freeahmed1986 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

engmec.2008***********


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## ram21 (12 يونيو 2009)

كتاب رائع 
شكرا لمجهودك العظيم


----------



## علي الجحيشي (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اردت ان احمل هذا الكتاب ولكن رابط التحميل لايعمل الرجاء اعلموني عن الرابط الجديد
وفقكم الله لما فيه خير الناس
وخير الناس من نفع الناس

اخوكم علي الجحيشي


----------

